# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Renvex Lab Anavex 50mg

## miut1983

For those who are thinking about buying Renvex Lab Anavex 50mg I can confirm is GTG. I've sent it to Wedinos for toxicology test and came back as Oxandrolone: Sample W002212. I'm on it 3rd week now at 100mg dose and feel very good. I hope this will be helpful for anyone planning to buy this. PEACE

----------


## qscgugcsq

strong first post dude!!
sound legit for sure...

cmon do they really think us that stupid...

----------


## miut1983

I'm sending every juice to wedinos now. I also have bought Oxanabol 10mg British Dragon EU and sent it to wedinos ref W001911 and toxicology came back as Stanozolol . The product was genuine British Dragon ‏ because number from the package 35518748 show genuine on their website but this is not Oxandrolone so it's fake anyway. No toxycology test on wedinos for British Dragon EU Anavar show oxandrolone it's either No Active Component Identified or some other roid so AVOID

----------

